# Halloween candy - which are Made IN USA? ***UPDATE #24 !!!



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

With yet more news breaking today about further melamine contamination in Chinese foods (this time it's eggs) I am wondering if there are any candies still out there that are ENTIRELY grown/made in the USA. I am talking widely available and kid-desired candy here - Reese's, Hershey's, etc. We do fair trade or organic the other 364 days of the year but there's no way I'm going to convince my dh or my kids to just give out (or keep) little bags of organic pretzels and fair-trade dark chocolates.









Off to do some research myself...


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Please report back when you find out!









Did you read about the gold fold wrapped chocolate coins sold at Costco in Canada that contained melamine? They were going to be sold here in the U.S as well, but the shipment never made it to us--thankfully--before it was discovered that they were tainted. http://www.snopes.com/food/warnings/coins.asp

Now I'm really concerned about foreign made candy, especially chocolate.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I stuck with Hershey's. I also got some Starburst and Skittles, I'm not sure where they come from, but DH needed something sugary. I also picked up some pencils and stickers at Target and got some little plastic bags to put it all in at Michael's (I know wasteful, but this one of the few times a year I go all out).


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

I put in a request at Hershey's to ask them which of their products are solely grown & made in the USA. Hershey's IS America to me (as far as candy) but I have a bad feeling about it. There was nothing on their website about being produced/made here and given today's environment, I take that as a bad sign.

I haven't had much time to do any real digging but will after kiddoes are in bed.


----------



## plantmama (Jun 24, 2005)

As far as I know cacoa (chocolate plants) grow only in tropical climates. You won't find chocolates with only USA made ingredients. Your surest bet for made in the USA are probably real maple sugar candies.
The good thing about all this melamine stuff is that it has me thinking about the individual ingredients in any processed food I buy.
I believe there was an Organic Consumers Association alert a couple years ago about Hersheys. I think their coco was from slave labor cacoa plantations. I should probably look that up but I wouldn't trust them.


----------



## plantmama (Jun 24, 2005)

This does not explicitly say Hershey's imports this chocolate but it is very likely:
http://ihscslnews.org/view_article.php?id=173

Sorry, not to sabotage. The threat to our health is from milk made in China.
There was quite an extensive list of melamine containing foods on our tribe forum. I wonder if it made it's way here?


----------



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

So what are you guys doing? Even if I find a decent option to give out - my kid is still going to want to know why he can't eat all the candy he brings home.

Sometimes I really hate people. I shouldn't have to worry about this.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beka1977* 
So what are you guys doing?

I had gotten some big bags of organic lollipops at Whole Foods but really needed one more bag for our usual number of kids (so I can give more than one lollipop out. Most people give out several pieces of candy per kid since so few houses even participate). So I have to figure out something else in addition since WF never restocked the bags of pops.

Ds is used to me filtering out the candy with trans fats, at least, but he won't want to part with anything he knows he likes. Having a stash of good candy to trade might keep them happy. Ds used to give me his bucket to hold and I'd pocket the really bad stuff before he got home and inventoried







:.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beka1977* 
So what are you guys doing? Even if I find a decent option to give out - my kid is still going to want to know why he can't eat all the candy he brings home.

Sometimes I really hate people. I shouldn't have to worry about this.

I'm not terribly worried about it. I will pick and choose what they can eat. I have to whittle down the selection as it is to make sure they don't get gluten. Seeing as most people in my neighborhood give out Hershey's I'm not going to stress about that or my kids wouldn't get anything.

Even if Hershey's imports their cocoa, which makes sense, I'm sure their dairy comes from US sources. It seems silly to import that when there is so much readily available here.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
I'm not terribly worried about it. I will pick and choose what they can eat. I have to whittle down the selection as it is to make sure they don't get gluten. Seeing as most people in my neighborhood give out Hershey's I'm not going to stress about that or my kids wouldn't get anything.

Even if Hershey's imports their cocoa, which makes sense, I'm sure their dairy comes from US sources. It seems silly to import that when there is so much readily available here.

From what I remember, the cocoa is the only imported stuff in Hershey's. It may have changed in the past few years, but I would feel relatively safe with that.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

We're handing out stickers. My son has food allergies (soy and peanuts) so I make it a point to hand out stuff he can have. Since kids get so much candy, I decided to do stickers this year. I figure if you're to old to like stickers, you're to old to trick or treat









As for what my kids get, well all of ds's candy will be going to work with dh. I have substitute safe candy for him in the pantry. He's only 20m so he won't care. Dd's candy will be kept away from him (probably in our closet.) She outgrew a peanut allergy and is required to eat some peanuts every week but that's very hard to do in a peanut free home. So the plan is we'll let her eat some candy every day outside during his nap.

I will throw out any candy I've never heard of, but people in this area usually give out Hershey's products only.


----------



## Leenie (Jun 15, 2004)

We're giving out Hersheys too, and some cute little tattoos that we got at a Trade Show.

Its getting so expensive, because three of my kids have to bring candy to school for their parties, and we go through a LOT at the door
.
Between that candy and all of the candy they get TOTing, its wayyy too much, so I start to hand stuff out to TOTers out of my kids bags







We don't need 10 lbs of candy


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Hershey's manufacturing factory is in Hershey, Pennsylvania. What a fun place to visit!







: The street lights in the city are shaped like Hershey Kisses! So yeah, most if not all is manufactured in the US, but ingredients can be/are imported.

What about simple/few ingredient choices? For example, little baggies of salted peanuts - if the peanuts are grown and processed in the US. Doesn't work for those who have a peanut allergy in their home of course.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah, but to be honest, I care a lot less about where it is made/distributed than where the ingredients come from. Sorry if my OP was confusing on that front, but I am MOST interested in where the looooooong list of ingredients in mainstream candy is coming from.

I'm not opposed to doing Halloween bags of pretzels or whatever, just hoping that I could find a widely enjoyed thing, like Snickers bars or Peppermint Patties or something like that, 100% made in the USA>

We have bought Hershey's chocolate bars & Reese's Pieces. I'm thinking the chemical load (and chance of imported ingredients) is a lot less than in something like Skittles or candy necklaces or other powdered/colored/artifically flavored candy. (I may be wrong on this though!)


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
I'm not opposed to doing Halloween bags of pretzels or whatever, just hoping that I could find a widely enjoyed thing, like Snickers bars or Peppermint Patties or something like that, 100% made in the USA>

We have bought Hershey's chocolate bars & Reese's Pieces. I'm thinking the chemical load (and chance of imported ingredients) is a lot less than in something like Skittles or candy necklaces or other powdered/colored/artificially flavored candy. (I may be wrong on this though!)

Anything with chocolate has been imported, it does not grow in the US and even if it did, they wouldn't use it because the labor to produce it would be, well, fair.

As far as "chemical load" (I assume you're referring to preservatives, fillers, thickeners, artificial color/ flavor and the likes) Reese's is the worst offender on your list (sadly, I know, I used to love those things).

I hate to be a downer, however, I think you are wanting the impossible (or non-existent). I do not think there is any _mainstream_ candy that is entirely processed in the US with domestic ingredients. It just doesn't exist


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

OP, I think the only way to get around those requirements would be to get non-food treats to hand out. I personally LOVED getting things other than candy on Halloween. Money was the best, but stickers, rings and other cheap toys were awesome to.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm sitting here staring at bags of trick or treat-sized candies--Reese's peanut butter cups (Hershey), Baby Ruth (M&M/Mars), Junior Mints (Cambridge Brands/Tootsie Roll), and a bowl full of dark chocolate M&M's that my well-meaning husband brought home tonight.

We were going to hand out what candy we could and snack on the rest but now I'm not sure we should. It doesn't help that I'm nearly 40 weeks pregnant and have been snacking on dark chocolate M&M's for the last month.







:


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

My cousin had this idea and I love it! Hope it helps some of you!

"A few years ago, I introduced the "Switch Witch" to B on Halloween. I'd let him pick out about 10 pieces of candy to keep and then tell him that if he leaves the rest of his candy out for the Switch Witch, she will come while he's sleeping and take the candy and replace it with a toy. And he loves it! And I get to throw away all of the candy (except the chocolate. hehe) and have it out of my house. The Switch Witch rocks!"

As for what to pass out, I'm going with non food items or juice boxes.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plantmama* 

There was quite an extensive list of melamine containing foods on our tribe forum. I wonder if it made it's way here?

Where do you mean? Can you post a link to the tribe area you are talking about?

If plantmama doesn't respond, does anyone know where to find "a list" of foods conting melamime?


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

I'm giving out all natural fruit leather. DH insisted I get some 'normal candy', so I've got some peanut-free chocolates too to give out. Our kids both have food allergies so won't be able to eat most of the candy they will get. I bought a big bag of the organic lollipops and some natural gummy candies that we will 'trade' them for the stuff they can't eat.


----------



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
Even if Hershey's imports their cocoa, which makes sense, I'm sure their dairy comes from US sources. It seems silly to import that when there is so much readily available here.

Except that importing/exporting/food transportation is all big business. American food is more expensive than food produced elsewhere, so American businesses sell their food to foreign countries and then American consumers buy food produced in other countries so we don't have to pay American prices. (Does that make sense? It's only 6 am here and I've already been up for two hours with no coffee, so I'm having a little bit of a hard time putting my sentences together.







)

I'm not saying that Hershey's does this, because I really don't know. But I would look it up before just assuming that because something is available here that "here" is where we get it. Lots of stuff is available here and we still buy it from China.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

:

Re: melamine in foods.... basically, the short story is that in the U.S. there are ZERO "big name" brands affected. The candy that has made it here (which is not a lot, actually) is all cheap weird crap like you'd buy in bulk from Oriental Trading Company to stuff a birthday party pinata or something. If it's a major brand of candy (Hershey's, Cadbury, Whitman's, Godiva (ha ha), Nestle (boo) etc.) it hasn't been recalled.

I am actually following this EXACT rule of thumb when it comes to throwing out my kids' candy... any bizarre little candies (candy gummy bears, no-name lollipops, foil-wrapped chocolates I don't recognize, bulk-type sour candies, etc.) I will get rid of.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Oooh! I'm on the phone with Hershey's right now.... I'll post what I learn in a sec...


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Just got off the phone with the representative at Hershey's. Aside from having an insane craving for chocolate right now, here is what I learned.....

ALL of their candy (see below) is manufactured in Canada or the United States. They "take great pride" in sourcing the ingredients from each of these countries, depending on which manufacturing plant. So the products made in the U.S. use ONLY dairy products from the U.S., and likewise for those made in Canada. In addition to dairy, they try to get all of the other ingredients from the U.S., including corn syrup and corn products (yeehaw), flours, honey, nuts (except macadamia, which are from S. America), "and so on." The only product that they routinely source from outside of the U.S. is cocoa, which comes from South America and Africa. They "do not get ANY ingredients from China - ever."

Good enough for me. Must say, it's an odd day when a customer service rep proudly announces all of their corn syrup comes from the USA and I'm on the other line clapping, but that's a whole other thread!









*Products Included In the Hershey's Line:*
5th Avenue
Almond Joy
Cadbury brand anything
Heath
Hershey's brand name anything







(Hershey's bar, Hershey's kisses, etc.)
Jolly Rancher
Kit Kat
Milk Duds
Mounds
Mr. Goodbar
PayDay
Reese's brand anything (Reese's Cups, Reese's Pieces, etc.)
Rolo
Skor (be still my heart)
Symphony
Twizzlers
Watchamacalit
Whoppers
York Peppermint Patties (swoon)

It's not even funny how bad I want a York Peppermint Patty right now. Ugh.


----------



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Must say, it's an odd day when a customer service rep proudly announces all of their corn syrup comes from the USA and I'm on the other line clapping, but that's a whole other thread!


















:

Thank you so much for the update!


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

sry double post


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *be11ydancer* 
"A few years ago, I introduced the "Switch Witch" to B on Halloween. I'd let him pick out about 10 pieces of candy to keep and then tell him that if he leaves the rest of his candy out for the Switch Witch, she will come while he's sleeping and take the candy and replace it with a toy. And he loves it! And I get to throw away all of the candy (except the chocolate. hehe) and have it out of my house. The Switch Witch rocks!"

that is a great idea!


----------



## CarsonBookworm (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you for checking that out!

Also, I love the 'switch witch' idea....I think that we'll employ it when DD is older.


----------



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, thanks Periwinkle! You are awesome!

What do you want to bet that the Hershey's reps all have a memo in front of them saying "These are the questions you'll be getting today. Here are the answers."?


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Staciemao* 
Except that importing/exporting/food transportation is all big business. American food is more expensive than food produced elsewhere, so American businesses sell their food to foreign countries and then American consumers buy food produced in other countries so we don't have to pay American prices. (Does that make sense? It's only 6 am here and I've already been up for two hours with no coffee, so I'm having a little bit of a hard time putting my sentences together.







)

I'm not saying that Hershey's does this, because I really don't know. But I would look it up before just assuming that because something is available here that "here" is where we get it. Lots of stuff is available here and we still buy it from China.









Makes complete sense. I just realized my post may have sounded a little naive, but I do check where things come from. In fact I am very, very strict about avoiding things MIC whenever possible. I just think that when it comes to Hershey's vs. Other brands, we're probably a lot better off with Hershey's unless we want to avoid giving out/eating the candy all together. I had thought I had heard at some point that Hershey's did rely on US sourced ingredients, but I didn't have the facts to back it up so I didn't actually state that.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

Periwinkle you are my







!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
ALL of their candy (see below) is manufactured in Canada or the United States. They "take great pride" in sourcing the ingredients from each of these countries, depending on which manufacturing plant. So the products made in the U.S. use ONLY dairy products from the U.S., and likewise for those made in Canada. In addition to dairy, they try to get all of the other ingredients from the U.S., including corn syrup and corn products (yeehaw), flours, honey, nuts (except macadamia, which are from S. America), "and so on." The only product that they routinely source from outside of the U.S. is cocoa, which comes from South America and Africa. They "do not get ANY ingredients from China - ever.".


That would be really awesome, if their stuff actually tasted good.







I need Cadbury info.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Never mind, I read the list after I posted.

But Cadbury is a different company up here.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *be11ydancer* 
My cousin had this idea and I love it! Hope it helps some of you!

"A few years ago, I introduced the "Switch Witch" to B on Halloween. I'd let him pick out about 10 pieces of candy to keep and then tell him that if he leaves the rest of his candy out for the Switch Witch, she will come while he's sleeping and take the candy and replace it with a toy. And he loves it! And I get to throw away all of the candy (except the chocolate. hehe) and have it out of my house. The Switch Witch rocks!"

We do this! We let James keep 10 candies I deem safe amd the rest the Halloween Fairy takes. The halloween fairy left a monster truck last year and this year will leave several tubs of Play Doh.


----------



## Sotevenn (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm still confused... how about something like laffy taffy - wonka brand. It says nestle on the label, but they sell it thru oriental trading co. Would that be MIC?


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

On the subject of the "Switch Witch..."

DS is allergic to wheat and dairy, and doesn't do well with artificial colors either. So...

1) Oma (my mom) brings him a treat bag, usually containing some stuff with some artificial colors, but at least no red dye #40, and some toys.

2) We get GOOD treats to hand out, that are all safe for our house. This year, it was Annie's gummy bunnies (little packets), College Farm lollipops, and Yummy Earth hard candies. DS gets his off the top of the bowl before ToT starts. ;-)

3) After trick or treat, we pull out everything with gluten or dairy, but ignore the artificial colors for the night. Then he can eat as much as he wants *that night*. When he's done, he got to trade in the leftover candy at an exchange rate of one dime per piece.

4) Dimes are fun to put in his bank. It has a squiggly track they roll down. ;-)

Since we were running low on candy this year, we handed back out all the chocolate and cookie-type stuff he got, so we've just got ten pieces of starburst and Jolly Ranchers and all to throw away. Oma got him some ghost Peeps, and we'll let him keep those, since they're relatively harmless. Oh, and the candy he had left over that was from our stash, he got to keep for later; it's only the artificial crap we traded in for cash.

He was soooo cute... at the first several houses, he'd ask if the candy was safe for him, or if it had wheat in it, etc. Several times I helped him choose things that were gluten/dairy-free.

We spent a fortune on our hand-outs, but I feel better giving out nummy sweet treats with almost no nutritional value ;-) that are organic and free of artificial chemicals. Maybe someday, it'll catch on...


----------

